# Wood Q



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Ive read several posts that refer to the type of wood lures are crafted from. Ive used poplar for most of my lure building; it is what I had at the time. Im looking to purchase wood for a few new projects. What advantages, if any, do red or white cedar have over basic hard woods?


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

You might also want to try PVC, been using it for a while and really like it. PVC has a couple advantages over wood in that it has no grain, which makes weighting easier and drill bits don't try to wander and chase the grain. It requires no sealer since it does not absorb water and cuts and carves with normal woodworking tools. Good stuff


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

John- that's quite an 'art gallery' you have there, great work, I never get sick of looking at those tiny ones.pete


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Whittler...The perfect name for you...What a great collention of lures...Love the one First page,bottom second from right..Page 4 Bottom Middle two...Just a super job..Wish I had been blessed with talent like you have...Super nice collection....Thank"s for sharing with us......Jim.....


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

I've has some experience with western red cedar and alaskan yellow cedar. Both turn very easily and are quite light. I use the red tp make my spooks and other top water plugs because I get nice bright action out of it. On the down side, the wood is quite soft and can get beat up pretty quickly. Due to it's grain characteristics, it can split on the lathe of you plan to turn it.


----------

